# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  کم کاری...!:(

## hhossein21

سلام دوستان...
من الان بیشتر از  دو هفته هس که شرو کردم ولی میانگین مطالعم دو ساعت و نیمه... :32: 
آزمون قبل قلمچی ترازم 6192 شد... ولی اون چیزی که میخوام بالای 7000 هست...
با روزی 2 ساعت هم که نمیشه کاری کرد...
چی کار کنم ساعات مطالعاتیم رو افزایش بدم؟! لطفن... :Yahoo (2): 
 :13:

----------


## dear sara

من روزی 12 ساعت میخونم.نمیتونی یهو افزایشش بدی خسته میشی سعی کن هر روز 1ساعت بیشتر از قبل بخونی البته این نظر منه

----------


## shivaa

> سلام دوستان...
> من الان بیشتر از  دو هفته هس که شرو کردم ولی میانگین مطالعم دو ساعت و نیمه...
> آزمون قبل قلمچی ترازم 6192 شد... ولی اون چیزی که میخوام بالای 7000 هست...
> با روزی 2 ساعت هم که نمیشه کاری کرد...
> چی کار کنم ساعات مطالعاتیم رو افزایش بدم؟! لطفن...


به نظر من در خودت انگيزه و هدف قوي ايجاد كن.

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> سلام دوستان...
> من الان بیشتر از  دو هفته هس که شرو کردم ولی میانگین مطالعم دو ساعت و نیمه...
> آزمون قبل قلمچی ترازم 6192 شد... ولی اون چیزی که میخوام بالای 7000 هست...
> با روزی 2 ساعت هم که نمیشه کاری کرد...
> چی کار کنم ساعات مطالعاتیم رو افزایش بدم؟! لطفن...


سعی کنید هر روز 30 دقیقه بیشتر از روز قبل بخوانید و در انجام این کار مصمم بمانید و ادامه دهید . طی 2 هفته به حالتی آرمانی و غیر قابل باور میرسید : روزی 10 تا 12 ساعت. البته با 7 یا 8 ساعت خواندن مفید می توان رتبه های عالی کسب کرد.
اما بهیچ وجه از روز قبلتان کمتر درس نخوانید ، مگر در شرایط خاص.

----------


## Juddy Abbott

کاری نداره اراده کن.مطمِءنم اراده نداری وگرنه میشه.اینا همه اش بهانه ست.(نمونه اش پارسال خودم  :10: ) برای تمرین اراده ت میتونی چند تا کار انجام بدی1)زنگ تلفن یا خونه رو که میزنن محکم بشین رو زمین وبگی به من چه ونری ج بدی البته بجز وقتی که کسی خونه نیست.2)درو بروت قفل کن و کلید رو بده ب مامانت و وقتای ضروری ضروری بگو درو باز کنن.بعدش مهمون میاد نشین پاش,مهمونی نرو حتی عروسی خاله ,فیلم نبین و..............اونوقت ببین سا@مطالعاتیت میشه14_15روز یا نه.(پیردانا)

----------


## Juddy Abbott

کاری نداره اراده کن.مطمِءنم اراده نداری وگرنه میشه.اینا همه اش بهانه ست.(نمونه اش پارسال خودم) برای تمرین اراده ت میتونی چند تا کار انجام بدی1)زنگ تلفن یا خونه رو که میزنن محکم بشین رو زمین وبگی به من چه ونری ج بدی البته بجز وقتی که کسی خونه نیست.2)درو بروت قفل کن و کلید رو بده ب مامانت و وقتای ضروری ضروری بگو درو باز کنن.بعدش مهمون میاد نشین پاش,مهمونی نرو حتی عروسی خاله ,فیلم نبین و..............اونوقت ببین سا@مطالعاتیت میشه14_15روز یا نه.(پیردانا) :10:

----------


## eli

اول از همه به هدفت فک کن!!!!!!!!!!! اینم ازمن داشته باش که هر که طاووس خواهدجور هندوستان کشد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!دوم اینکه به نظر من یه دفتر برنامهریزی تهیه کن وهرروزساعت مطالعه تو ثبت کن ویه جمع هفتگی بزن اینجوری خودبخود هرهفته انگیزه ت واسه خوندن بیشتر میشه.......حتما امتحان کن جواب داده..ضمنا بخودت زیاد فشارنیار کهزودخسته میشی ازخوندن ...یادت نره ک یادت دادم که یادبگیری:  :4: رهرو انست که اهسته وپیووووووووووووووووسته رود.....

----------


## Juddy Abbott

> سلام دوستان...
> من الان بیشتر از  دو هفته هس که شرو کردم ولی میانگین مطالعم دو ساعت و نیمه...
> آزمون قبل قلمچی ترازم 6192 شد... ولی اون چیزی که میخوام بالای 7000 هست...
> با روزی 2 ساعت هم که نمیشه کاری کرد...
> چی کار کنم ساعات مطالعاتیم رو افزایش بدم؟! لطفن...


خوش به حالت.واقعا با روزی 2ساعت ترازت شد6000؟مگه چیجوری میخونی؟به منم یاد بده :40:

----------


## 123

*البته دوست عزیز فقط به ساعت مطالعه فکر نکنید ، درسته ساعت مطالعه مهمه اما سعی کنید تا حدی باشه که کیفیت مطالعتون کم نشه
به نظر من اگه روزی 3 یا 4 ساعت با کیفیت بخونید بهتر از اینه که روزی 6، 7 ساعت بخونید اما بازدتون کمتر باشه
*

----------


## Juddy Abbott

> *البته دوست عزیز فقط به ساعت مطالعه فکر نکنید ، درسته ساعت مطالعه مهمه اما سعی کنید تا حدی باشه که کیفیت مطالعتون کم نشه
> به نظر من اگه روزی 3 یا 4 ساعت با کیفیت بخونید بهتر از اینه که روزی 6، 7 ساعت بخونید اما بازدتون کمتر باشه
> *


درسته اما با روزی فقط2ساعت توپ توپ خوندن آوردنه یه همچین ترازی حداقل واسه ی یکی مثه من عجیبه.من خودم این حرفارو فوت آبم.4تا بزرگتراز خودم تو خونه دارم که همه یا داشگاه تهران یا اصفهان(دولتی) قبول شدن ولی ندیدم با روزی2ساعت خوندن ترازشون بالا بشه.البته توهین نشه من قصد جسارت ندارم به خدا.شاید ایشون پارسال خیلی خوب خوندن ولی رشته ای رو که میخواستن نیاوردن و خواستن امسالو با جدیت بیشتر بخونن.درست مثل رتبه ی8 انسانی کنکور90. :28:

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

از پادگان بیاید بیرون. شما ترمیناتور نیستید. زندگی نکنید که درس بخونید. درس بخونید که زندگی کنید. دلیلی برای حبس کردن خودتون یا فشارهای سنگین وجود نداره. باید از خوندن لذت ببریدکیفیت کیفیت کیفیت ، کمیت. 
اول به کیفیت درس خوندنتون فکر کنید بعد به هزار ساعت خوندن. دانش آموزی بود 14 ساعت در روز میخوند و به نتیجه نرسید و بود دانش آموزی که با 6 ساعت خواندن مفید به نتیجه رسید.

----------


## hhossein21

> خوش به حالت.واقعا با روزی 2ساعت ترازت شد6000؟مگه چیجوری میخونی؟به منم یاد بده


سعی میکنم اون چیزی رو که میخونم درست بخونم و با کیفیت....
راستی پشت کنکوریما(روحیت رو از دست ندی... :Yahoo (94): )
از درس خواندن لذت ببر و زندگی کن با درسات(اما بیشتر از روزی 2 ساعت :Yahoo (94): )
سبز باشی ....
 :22:

----------


## hhossein21

> *البته دوست عزیز فقط به ساعت مطالعه فکر نکنید ، درسته ساعت مطالعه مهمه اما سعی کنید تا حدی باشه که کیفیت مطالعتون کم نشه
> به نظر من اگه روزی 3 یا 4 ساعت با کیفیت بخونید بهتر از اینه که روزی 6، 7 ساعت بخونید اما بازدتون کمتر باشه
> *


میدونم ولی خوب 2 ساعت در هر سورت خیلی کمه...

بعد محض اطلاع دوستان نه این که حالا میرین روزی 6 ساعت مفید میخونین 4 ساعتش کنینا...
میشه 8 ساعت هم مفید خوند و با عشق....

----------


## hhossein21

> درسته اما با روزی فقط2ساعت توپ توپ خوندن آوردنه یه همچین ترازی حداقل واسه ی یکی مثه من عجیبه.من خودم این حرفارو فوت آبم.4تا بزرگتراز خودم تو خونه دارم که همه یا داشگاه تهران یا اصفهان(دولتی) قبول شدن ولی ندیدم با روزی2ساعت خوندن ترازشون بالا بشه.البته توهین نشه من قصد جسارت ندارم به خدا.شاید ایشون پارسال خیلی خوب خوندن ولی رشته ای رو که میخواستن نیاوردن و خواستن امسالو با جدیت بیشتر بخونن.درست مثل رتبه ی8 انسانی کنکور90.


میگم که با روزی دو ساعت خوندن تراز خوبی نمیشه آورد...
آره دیگه قطعن تاثیر داره پارسال...
من پارسال هم ساعت مطالعاتیم میانگین حدود 3 ساعت بود
بازم سعی میکردم درست بخونم به خاطر همین خیلی چیزا داخل ذهنم موندن...
مثلن من شیمی پیش فصل 1 رو پارسال فقط حینی که معلم درس میداد رو مبتکران خوندم...
امسال هم نگاش نکردم ...تونستم 60 بزنم آزمون اول رو...
پس خیلی تاثیر داره...
پارسال 1409 شدم موندم که یه رتبه خوب بیارم به قول شما...
حالا اگه بخوام امسال به تراز 6000 و دو ساعت خوندن برم جلو که هیچی دیگه  پارسال رفته بودم دانشگاه سنگین تر بود...

----------


## Sajad TbT

> درسته اما با روزی فقط2ساعت توپ توپ خوندن آوردنه یه همچین ترازی حداقل واسه ی یکی مثه من عجیبه.من خودم این حرفارو فوت آبم.4تا بزرگتراز خودم تو خونه دارم که همه یا داشگاه تهران یا اصفهان(دولتی) قبول شدن ولی ندیدم با روزی2ساعت خوندن ترازشون بالا بشه.البته توهین نشه من قصد جسارت ندارم به خدا.شاید ایشون پارسال خیلی خوب خوندن ولی رشته ای رو که میخواستن نیاوردن و خواستن امسالو با جدیت بیشتر بخونن.درست مثل رتبه ی8 انسانی کنکور90.


صد در صد همینجور که شما میگید باید باشه !!

----------


## hhossein21

> صد در صد همینجور که شما میگید باید باشه !!


 :18:  :28:

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> کاری نداره اراده کن.مطمِءنم اراده نداری وگرنه میشه.اینا همه اش بهانه ست.(نمونه اش پارسال خودم) برای تمرین اراده ت میتونی چند تا کار انجام بدی1)زنگ تلفن یا خونه رو که میزنن محکم بشین رو زمین وبگی به من چه ونری ج بدی البته بجز وقتی که کسی خونه نیست.2)درو بروت قفل کن و کلید رو بده ب مامانت و وقتای ضروری ضروری بگو درو باز کنن.بعدش مهمون میاد نشین پاش,مهمونی نرو حتی عروسی خاله ,فیلم نبین و..............اونوقت ببین سا@مطالعاتیت میشه14_15روز یا نه.(پیردانا)


شما لطف کنید آدرس این پادگان رو بدید تا من به دانش آموزام بگم برن اونجا.

----------


## hhossein21

> شما لطف کنید آدرس این پادگان رو بدید تا من به دانش آموزام بگم برن اونجا.


 :2:

----------


## Sajad TbT

> 


چیه حسین ؟!! کژتابی داره حرف منم  :Yahoo (94):  ؟!

----------


## Juddy Abbott

> میدونم ولی خوب 2 ساعت در هر سورت خیلی کمه...
> 
> بعد محض اطلاع دوستان نه این که حالا میرین روزی 6 ساعت مفید میخونین 4 ساعتش کنینا...
> میشه 8 ساعت هم مفید خوند و با عشق....


صورت نه سورت :33:  مثلا کنکوریم............

----------


## Juddy Abbott

> میگم که با روزی دو ساعت خوندن تراز خوبی نمیشه آورد...
> آره دیگه قطعن تاثیر داره پارسال...
> من پارسال هم ساعت مطالعاتیم میانگین حدود 3 ساعت بود
> بازم سعی میکردم درست بخونم به خاطر همین خیلی چیزا داخل ذهنم موندن...
> مثلن من شیمی پیش فصل 1 رو پارسال فقط حینی که معلم درس میداد رو مبتکران خوندم...
> امسال هم نگاش نکردم ...تونستم 60 بزنم آزمون اول رو...
> پس خیلی تاثیر داره...
> پارسال 1409 شدم موندم که یه رتبه خوب بیارم به قول شما...
> حالا اگه بخوام امسال به تراز 6000 و دو ساعت خوندن برم جلو که هیچی دیگه  پارسال رفته بودم دانشگاه سنگین تر بود...


ایول بابا دمت گرم.ولی مگه رتبه ی 1409 بد بود؟دکتری میاوردی اگه تجربی بودی ومهندسی هم میاوردی اگه ریاضی بودی.اونم تو بهترین دانشگاهها.کاشی من جات بودم آخخخخخخخخخخخخ.به هرحال صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان دانند.

----------


## Juddy Abbott

> شما لطف کنید آدرس این پادگان رو بدید تا من به دانش آموزام بگم برن اونجا.


برای تقویت اراده گفتم وگرنه من با حبس کردن خود واز اینجور مسخره بازیا که در بیشتر موارد نتیجه ی عکس میده به شدت مخالفم.بعداز یه مدت اگه دید اراده ش قوی شد که دیگه نباید اینکارو ادامه بده. خیر سرم مشاوره میدم.........................واقعا که..................... :37:  :26:

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> برای تقویت اراده گفتم وگرنه من با حبس کردن خود واز اینجور مسخره بازیا که در بیشتر موارد نتیجه ی عکس میده به شدت مخالفم.بعداز یه مدت اگه دید اراده ش قوی شد که دیگه نباید اینکارو ادامه بده. خیر سرم مشاوره میدم.........................واقعا که.....................


خشت اول گر نهد معمار کج ، تا ثریا می رود دیوار کج. اگر به این کار عادت کنند دیگه غیر قابل جبرانه. سعی کنید روش های منطقی و علمی رو ارائه بدید. تشکر

----------


## hhossein21

> چیه حسین ؟!! کژتابی داره حرف منم  ؟!


آره یه جورایی...!!!!!!
آقا جون من اگه بخواستم دروغ بگم خوب مگه درد دارم بیام وقتم رو تلف کنم این همه تایپ کنم و ...
من صادقانه اون چیزی که بوده و هست گفتم تا اگر کمکی از دست دوستان بر میاد کمکم کنن وضعیتم رو بهتر کنم...
که خیلی خیلی ممنونم از تک تکشون که بهم توجه کردن و راهنماییم کردن و منم سعی کردم از همه چیزیایی که گفتین + تلفنی با دوستم حرف زدم و تجربه های خودم چیزای تاپش رو استفاده کنم و ساعت مطالعم رو ببرم بالا...
حالا این بگم که رتبه 1 کنکور 86 به گفته خودش 6 ماه روزی 6 ساعت برا کنکور درس خونده بود...
پس با 2 ساعت خوندن و تراز 6000 یا اصلن 6200  و اونم واسه یه پشت کنکوری چیز شاخی نیست که من بخوام بهش ببالم...!!!!!!!
_______________پ.ن
البته اگه کژتابی بوده و من بد گرفتم منظورتون رو خیلی  خیلی شرمنده....

----------


## hhossein21

> صورت نه سورت مثلا کنکوریم............


 :5:  :2:  :33:

----------


## hhossein21

> ایول بابا دمت گرم.ولی مگه رتبه ی 1409 بد بود؟دکتری میاوردی اگه تجربی بودی ومهندسی هم میاوردی اگه ریاضی بودی.اونم تو بهترین دانشگاهها.*کاشی من جات بود* آخخخخخخخخخخخخ.*به هرحال صلاح خویش خسروان داند*.


ممنونم همچنین...
چون از تمام تواناییم استفاده نکرده بودم و میدونستم اگه خوب بخونم خیلی بهتر از اینا میشم موندم....
حالا که خورده گیری میکنی(صورت/سورت) ...
خانوم کنکوری* کاشکی من جات بود*...!!!!!! بود یا بودم؟! :33: 
صلاح خویش خسروان داند؟! منظورت اینه که صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان دانند دیگه؟! :33:  :23:  :2:

----------


## hhossein21

> برای تقویت اراده گفتم وگرنه من با حبس کردن خود واز اینجور مسخره بازیا که در بیشتر موارد نتیجه ی عکس میده به شدت مخالفم.بعداز یه مدت اگه دید اراده ش قوی شد که دیگه نباید اینکارو ادامه بده. خیر سرم مشاوره میدم.........................واقعا که.....................


مینا خانوم...
من که تشکر کردم ازت که... :22: 
مورد اول مشاورتون هم به کار میاد یه جورایی...
بعدشم اینقد لجبازی نکن دیگه...
هیچ کس همه کارایی رو که میکنه که درست نیست...
یه اشتباهایی هست که با تبادل افکار میشه برطرفشون کرد...
تبادل نه جنگ... :26:

----------


## Sajad TbT

> آره یه جورایی...!!!!!!
> آقا جون من اگه بخواستم دروغ بگم خوب مگه درد دارم بیام وقتم رو تلف کنم این همه تایپ کنم و ...
> من صادقانه اون چیزی که بوده و هست گفتم تا اگر کمکی از دست دوستان بر میاد کمکم کنن وضعیتم رو بهتر کنم...
> که خیلی خیلی ممنونم از تک تکشون که بهم توجه کردن و راهنماییم کردن و منم سعی کردم از همه چیزیایی که گفتین + تلفنی با دوستم حرف زدم و تجربه های خودم چیزای تاپش رو استفاده کنم و ساعت مطالعم رو ببرم بالا...
> حالا این بگم که رتبه 1 کنکور 86 به گفته خودش 6 ماه روزی 6 ساعت برا کنکور درس خونده بود...
> پس با 2 ساعت خوندن و تراز 6000 یا اصلن 6200  و اونم واسه یه پشت کنکوری چیز شاخی نیست که من بخوام بهش ببالم...!!!!!!!
> _______________پ.ن
> البته اگه کژتابی بوده و من بد گرفتم منظورتون رو خیلی  خیلی شرمنده....


حسین جونم منظور نگرفتی !! شرمنده !
من پیش خودم اینجور در نظر گرفتم که شما که سال پیش رتبت شده 1400 یعنی پارسال تا حدودی به درسا تسلطط پیدا کردی ! 
پس الان با 2 - 3 ساعت خوندن تراز 6000 آوردن عجیب نیست !!
امیدوارم گرفته باشی مطلبو  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## hhossein21

> حسین جونم منظور نگرفتی !! شرمنده !
> من پیش خودم اینجور در نظر گرفتم که شما که سال پیش رتبت شده 1400 یعنی پارسال تا حدودی به درسا تسلطط پیدا کردی ! 
> پس الان با 2 - 3 ساعت خوندن تراز 6000 آوردن عجیب نیست !!
> امیدوارم گرفته باشی مطلبو


خواهش دادا...
شرمنده...من بد گرفته بودم منظورتو ...

----------


## Juddy Abbott

> ممنونم همچنین...
> چون از تمام تواناییم استفاده نکرده بودم و میدونستم اگه خوب بخونم خیلی بهتر از اینا میشم موندم....
> حالا که خورده گیری میکنی(صورت/سورت) ...
> خانوم کنکوری* کاشکی من جات بود*...!!!!!! بود یا بودم؟!
> صلاح خویش خسروان داند؟! منظورت اینه که صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان دانند دیگه؟!


وای آره.همیشه تو کارهای تایپی کارام همینجورین.thank you.در ضمن من گفتم در مورد شما قانع شدم و تشکرتونم دیدم(مر30)فقط فهمیدم که نباید زیادی وا3ی مشاوره این دوروبرا پیدام بشه.بای

----------


## Sajad TbT

> خواهش دادا...
> شرمنده...من بد گرفته بودم منظورتو ...


دشمنت شرمنده گلم  :4:

----------


## hhossein21

> وای آره.همیشه تو کارهای تایپی کارام همینجورین.thank you.در ضمن من گفتم در مورد شما قانع شدم و تشکرتونم دیدم(مر30)فقط فهمیدم که نباید زیادی وا3ی مشاوره این دوروبرا پیدام بشه.بای


خواهش...
تو نظرت رو گفتی و اینجوری *شاید* اگر کاری رو اشتباه انجام میدادی فهمیدی که درستش میتونی بکنی...
نه در این مورد میگما...
مثلن میای به یکی از بچه نحوه خوندن ادبیات رو میگی استاد ادبیات میگه نه این قسمتش اشتباهه خوب یه چیزی یاد گرفتی...
بده؟!
زیاد به دل نگیر...
بنشین بر لب جویی و گذر عمر ببین
 :22:

----------


## 123

> درسته اما با روزی فقط2ساعت توپ توپ خوندن آوردنه یه همچین ترازی حداقل واسه ی یکی مثه من عجیبه.من خودم این حرفارو فوت آبم.4تا بزرگتراز خودم تو خونه دارم که همه یا داشگاه تهران یا اصفهان(دولتی) قبول شدن ولی ندیدم با روزی2ساعت خوندن ترازشون بالا بشه.البته توهین نشه من قصد جسارت ندارم به خدا.شاید ایشون پارسال خیلی خوب خوندن ولی رشته ای رو که میخواستن نیاوردن و خواستن امسالو با جدیت بیشتر بخونن.درست مثل رتبه ی8 انسانی کنکور90.





> میدونم ولی خوب 2 ساعت در هر سورت خیلی کمه...
> 
> بعد محض اطلاع دوستان نه این که حالا میرین روزی 6 ساعت مفید میخونین 4 ساعتش کنینا...
> میشه 8 ساعت هم مفید خوند و با عشق....


*دقیقا اون 2 ساعت از کجا اومد؟! و اینکه من نگفتم که 3 یا 4 ساعت بخونید!! گفتم 3 ، 4 ساعت با کیفیت خوندن بهتر از اینه که 6، 7 ساعت فقط بخونیم ولی آخرش چیزی یاد نگرفته باشیم!
***
در ضمن سعی کنید با علاقه درس بخونید ، به این فکر کنید که دارید یه مطلب بیشتر یاد میگیرید ، از یادگرفتن لذت ببرید ، وقتی درس خوندن همراه با لذت باشه مطمئنن باشید ساعت مطالعتون خود به خود افزایش پیدا میکنه*

----------

